# كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تختار



## ميريت (1 يونيو 2006)

*كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تختار*

* كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تختار ؟؟


هل من المعقول إن نستغني عن قلوبنا؟؟ 

وذلك من أجل الاحتفاظ بكرامتنا ؟؟!!


لماذا يبيع الصديق صديقه ؟؟والصديقة صديقتها ؟؟والمحبين بعضهم وغيرهم ؟ 

وكل شخص حدث له موقف من الحياة سواء مع صديق ؟؟

حبيب ؟؟ أخ أو شريك ؟؟ هذه هي الحياة ؟؟ 


لو تعمقنا في هذا الأمر لكي نجد سبب لذلك لكل اختيار ،،،

صحيح انه لابد ان تكون كرامة النفس فوق كل اعتبار ،،،،

ولكن لماذا ولدت التضحية إذا كانت كرامة النفس هي المنتصرة غالبا ؟؟ 

أم هي مجرد كلمات نؤيد مضمونها ولكن بدون العمل بها ؟!!! 

سأتوقف لحظة على بعض الجمل ،،،

هي موجودة في حياتنا ودائما نرددها في موقف معين 


كراهية.....خداع .....خيانه.....بغض 

كذب .....ضعف .....هزيمة .....اهمال

اتهام ..... نسيان.....تجاهل 


قديما قالوا : 

( من باعنا بعناه لو كان غاااالي !!!) 

( من باعني بزهيده ،،بعته برخص الدون ،،، ومن حبني حبيته وله الغلا مكنون !! ) 

وغيرهم كثير من الامثال ،،!!

كلها تحثنا وتوجهنا (لأتجاه معين !!)


أتسائل 

هل نستطيع حقا تطبيق ذلك؟؟ واتباع ذلك الاتجاه ؟؟ !! 

فعندما نلتقي بصديق مثلا ،،،،نثق به،،، ونبوح له بمشاكلنا ،،، بأسرارنا ،، بخوافي قلوبنا،،،

نتأمل أن نلقى نفس أو حتى نصف ما تأملنا !!!

او حتى الحد الادنى من (تواصل قلبي وفكري يوازي ما نعطي !!)

ثم 

مع مرور الأيام نكتشف اننا أبعد مانكون عن (موقع ومحل الثقه الكامله )،،،

يعني بصريح العباره !!! لانشكل لهم الا (جسر انتقال )لمرحله جديده في الحياه !! 

في غيابه نسأل عنه ،،،، وان غبنا لا يسأل عنا !!

نفهمه ونتفهمه (أو فلنقل نحاول الوصول لمرحلة فهمه !!) ويستعصي عليه فهمنا لانه يريد ذلك!!


هل حقا نتخلى عنه ؟؟؟؟ 

هل فعلا نحن في حياته لا شيء ؟؟؟ 

هل نضحي ونتمسك به ؟؟!! آم إن كرامتنا فوق مشاعرنا نحوه ؟؟!!

ماذا يشكل وجوده في حياتنا ؟؟؟!!

وهل وجوده في حياتنا ،، ووجودنا في حياته سبب للراحة ؟؟ السعادة ؟؟ أو النقيض منهما ؟ 


وماذا لو اخترنا قلوبنا ؟؟

وماذا لو اخترنا كرامتنا؟؟

ماذا سوف تكون النتيجة ؟؟ 

أين تكمن اختياراتنا وما سببها ؟ 


الآن وبعدما قرأنا الموضوع ،،،، 

هل ستكون الصراحه سبب رئيسي لأجاباتنا؟؟ 

وهل ستقف مع نفسك لتعلم أيهم تختار ؟؟!!

أم تصمت وتقول لا أعلم ولا أدري ؟! 

وأنت ماذا ستختار ياعزيزي ؟؟ وانتي ياعزيزتي ؟؟ 

وأنا واحدة منكم (يحيرني كثيرا قراري !!!)

[FONT=Arabic
 Transparent][FONT=Arabic
 Transparent]فماذا سيكون اختيارك ؟؟[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arabic
 Transparent][FONT=Arabic
 Transparent]!!![/FONT][/FONT]*
[FONT=Arabic
 Transparent][FONT=Arabic
 Transparent][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arabic
 Transparent][FONT=Arabic
 Transparent]انا بانتظار ردودكم يا شباب وبنات [/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يونيو 2006)

*لما تختارى غير كرامتك وتلاقى اللى قدام اختار كرامته تعملى ايه 

مهما كنت بختار غير كرامتى اتعلمت انى اختار كرامتى *


----------



## ميريت (2 يونيو 2006)

ممكن يكون رايك صح يا ميرنا
بس كبنت مش هرجح الرد دا اوي
انا ف رايي البنت بتفضل المشاعر والقلب عن الكرامه
لكن من ولد كان يبقا الرد دا مناسب جدا
لان الولد طبعا ممكن يدوس علي قلبه قصاد كرامته
عشان كدا معروف انه الراجل العقل والست القلب


----------



## zosima (2 يونيو 2006)

*المحبة لا تسقط ابدا*

*+المحبة لا تسقط ابدا +*​ما اكثر انا يهرب الانسان من الحقيقة ويدعي بعض الخطايا باسماء مختلفة لكي ينسي نفسة الخطية او يجملها في عينية . علمنا السيد المسيح صفات جميلة ومن اولها المحبة البازلة حيث بزل نفسة احبنا فينا مع اننا جميعا فسدنا واعوزنا مجد الله . كل واحد منا عارف اد اية هو بيخون محبة السيد المسيح كل يوم . ومع ذلك فرب المجد لم يتخلي عنا ولم يقل كرامتي فوق كل شيء . ولكن يتعامل معنا حسب ضعفنا فقد يتخلي عنا لفترة لكي يشعرنا ببركة وجودة معنا او لكي يشعرنا باحتيجنا الية كذلك يجب ان تكون علاقاتي اذا احسست ان محبتي قوبلت بالجفاء او عدم المسئولية فلا يجب ان انتقم لذاتي بل اعبر عن عدم سعادتي بتصرف  الطرف الاخر وفي نفس الوقت تظل محبتي لة فالله علمنا ان نحب (كل) الانسان بما فية من روح وجسد واخطاء وصفات جميلة . نصيحة لكل من ضيق ان ينظر لكلمة السيد المسيح (تعلموا مني ....)تخيل كيف سيتصرف السيد المسيح معي لو انا المخطيء في هذا الموضوع . بكل تاكيد انة سيتصرف بطرقة العجيبة فاتعلم منها وان لم استطع تطبيقها يكفيني شعور باني مقصر في عملي ذلك يرحني .​صلوا من اجلي
:94:​


----------



## ميريت (2 يونيو 2006)

دا رد جالي علي الميل وحبيت انشره وشلت منه اجزاء كتير ممكن تدل علي صاحب الرساله
انا بس سبت القصه العامه الي ممكن تنطبق علي 
ناس كتير وحالات كتير
اولاً: احب اعرف نفسى​ 


اسمى ــــــــــــــــــــــــ ​ 
​ثانياً: ديه اول مرة ارد على ايميل مبعوت على ايميلى لانى غالباً لا التفت الى اى ايميل لكن الموضوع الخاص بـ ـ*كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تختار ؟؟* اجبرنى ان اكتب فيه ​

1- لانه يتعلق اليوم بمعظم الشباب من الجنسين وهو غالبا ما يرهق تفكيرهم دون جدوى او الوصول لحل مما يسبب لهم اكتئاب او ازمه نفسيه
2- ولانه صادفنى من منذ فترة حيث لى صديق منذ ما يقرب من اثنى عشر سنه ومن ست سنوات بدا اعجابه بفتاة على خلق ولانى اعرفه واعرف خلقها الطيب شجعتهما وكنت سعيد بهم وفجاءة بعد ست سنوات اندهشت عندما اتصلت بى الفتاة تليفونيا واخبرتنى ان الصيق العزيز خلال ايام سيعلن خطبوته على فتاة اخرى وانها قال لها بعد ست سنوات (معلش انا معجب بواحدة تانيه وهخطبها الاسبوع الجاى) اغلقت التليفون وانا اكاد لا ارى من دهشتى كيف يستطيع انسان ايهام فتاة بالحب ست سنوات باكملها وفجاْه يقول بكل بساطه معلش. صدمتى الاولى فى صديقى العزيز الذى تبين لى انى لا اعرفه اطلاقاً والثانيه فى اجابه سؤال ملخصه كلمه واحدة ليه تخدع انسانه كل غلطتها انها وثقت فيك وحبتك؟وهيه طبعا كانت مش عارفه تعمل ايه تدوس على كرمتها عشان بتحبه ولا تقتل قلبها و مشاعرها وتنسى ست سنين من عمرها مع العلم انها خريجه كليه مرموقه جدا وكان قد تقدم لها العديد من الشبان لكنها رفضت من اجل حب كاذب مخادع خاين. والعجيب انه اتصل بى بعد فترة واخبرنى انه حدد موعد خطبته المشئومه ودعانى للحضور بما انى اعز الاصدقاء وكأنه لم يقتل انسانه فى مشاعرها وترك خلفه حطام انسانه معذبه ومهانه فى كرامتها وعندما واجهته ابتدى فى اختلاق القصص الوهميه وانها ارادت الزواج منه طمعا فى ماله وانها لاتحبه وكأنه لم يستطيع اكتشاف ذلك الا الان وبالطبع لم اصدق ولا كلمه خاصه انى اعرفه عندما يكره شخص ما يحاول تشويه صورته ولو كذبا - 
- ولانى ايضا اعرفها جيدا وانها كانت مستعدة ان تقبل العيش معه فى قمم. والحقيقه انها كانت تجربه عظيمه للفتاة العديمه الذنب غير الحب والثقه فيمن احبت هذا اذا اعتبرنا ان الحب والثقه فى عصر كهذا ذنب كبير يجب معاقبته. اعتقد انى بهذا اكون قد شرحت الصورة باكملها.وحيث ان خطبه الصديق قد تمت دون حضورى وان الفتاة الان لم يحق لها حتى الاختيار فلهذا فهى لم تختار وانا لم استطع حتى اجابتها بأى شئ غير هو خسر انسانه محترمه لها قلب من ذهب وانت كسبت بعدم ارتباطك به نهائيا وكذلك خبرة بالحياة وربنا يوفقك. ارجو من كاتبه مقال *كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تختار*
فانا لااعرف حقيقه الحل او الرد الصائب 
ارجوعدم تجاهل هذه الرساله والرد عليها ولكن على ايميلى الخاص منعا من نشر الموضوع ولسريته التامه بالنسبه لى​ 
​*وشكراً *​


​


----------



## ميريت (2 يونيو 2006)

دا ردي عليه

هاي يا ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
بصراحه مش عارفه اقول ايه فعلا البت دي مسكينه جدا
وكل زنبها انها حبته
بس انا برضه عرفت قصه شبيهه
بس منتهتش النهايه دي
القصه دي عن اتنين حبو بعض جدا جدا جدا
لدرجه متتصورهاش لمده7  سنين
المهم انهم اطروا تخطبو عشان المظهر الاجتماعي لكن من جوه
هما الاتنين زهقو من بعض
بس اطروا لان الموضوع كان اتعرف 
وبقا الفروض يتخطبوا لان الاهل كمان عرفت بس هما الاتنين زهقو من بعض
ومبقاش فيه اي مشاعر بينهم
وهما لسه متجوزوش
ممكن تفكر شويه ممكن يكون دا الي حصل بينهم
ويكونو فعلا زهقو من بعض هما الاتنين
وهو حاول يبعد لكن هي مقبلتش
عشان هي كبرت والموضوع اتعرف
هي صدمه انا معاك ولو اتحطيت فيها ممكن انهار صدقني
فكل الي اقدر اعمله اني اصلي للبنت دي عشان ربنا ياخد بايدها


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 يونيو 2006)

*الموضوع صعب جدا يامرمر وفية امور كتيرة تخلي الواحد يدووخ ومايبقاش عارف يفكر*
*احيكي علية بس الموضوع تعبنا الصراحه*
*بس اي حد يقول انة يستغى عن كرامتة علشان اي حاجة تانية تبقى حاجة صعبة اوي *
*بس ممكن يبقى التنازل في حاله واحدة ان الطرف التاني يجي ويعترف بغلطة *
*بس مقدرش اقول اكتر من كدة*


----------



## hima85222 (2 يونيو 2006)

*فعلا يا رامى الكرامة مهمة جدا جدا جدا يعتبر الكرامة دى عنصر اساسي والحب عنصر اساسي لان من غير حب الانسان مش يعيش بس فى حاجة لو الكرامة على حساب الحب ماشي لكن الحب على حساب الكرامة لا والف لاء الكرامة مهمه لدا الطرفين ولد او بنت بس فى حاجة لو الموضوع يستاهل أن الواحد يدوس على الكرامة شوية بسيطة علشان المركب تمشي ماشي بس تنزل درجة بسيطة تمشي المركب لكن مش يتنازل عنها خالص

هو الرد كبير بس انا حبيت اكتب الجزء دة لان بصراحة الاخوة الاعضاء قالوا كتير قوى وكلام صح وكلام غلط وكلام محايد

واحب أسمع الباقى

ربنا معاكم

وبجد موضوع حلو تستاهل علية بوسة*


----------



## ميريت (2 يونيو 2006)

zosima قال:
			
		

> > ومع ذلك فرب المجد لم يتخلي عنا ولم يقل كرامتي فوق كل شيء .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 يونيو 2006)

*ههههههههههه*
*الموضوع بتاع ميريت ياهيما مش بتاعي*


----------



## ميريت (3 يونيو 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> *الموضوع صعب جدا يامرمر وفية امور كتيرة تخلي الواحد يدووخ ومايبقاش عارف يفكر*
> *احيكي علية بس الموضوع تعبنا الصراحه*
> *بس اي حد يقول انة يستغى عن كرامتة علشان اي حاجة تانية تبقى حاجة صعبة اوي *
> *بس ممكن يبقى التنازل في حاله واحدة ان الطرف التاني يجي ويعترف بغلطة *
> *بس مقدرش اقول اكتر من كدة*


 


بص يا رامي اولا الموضوع مش صعب ولا حاجه
والي عاوزه اقوله
انه مفيش اختيار طلق تقدر تختاره
قلبك 
مشاعرك
كرامتك
مينفعش تختار حاجه علي حساب الباقي
الموضوع نفسه الي بيخيلك تقول لاء نسبه الكرامه كذا ونسبه القلب كذا ونسبه المشاعر كذا
مينفعش اختار اختيار واحد بس علي حساب الباقي
بس ف ظروف معينه ممكن تكون نسبه الكرماه عاليه اوي لو الجرح شديد
هنا هتختار الكرامه
وفي رظوف تانيه تختار المشاعر والقلب
بس مفيش اختيار مطلق تقدر تختاره ويكون هو دا​


----------



## zosima (3 يونيو 2006)

*كونوا كاملين*

 ميرسي يا مرمر علي اهتمامك بانك قراتي الرد بتاعي .. كل اللي عايز اقولة ودا راي ان لما نحب ناخد راي حد ناخد الراي اللي يفدنا يعني مش اسال انت كنت هاتعمل اية . واقصد بكدة ان لو ردي كان مثالي او صعب شوية بس لازم ارد كدة مقدرش اقول هعمل انا اية دا مايفدش لاني في الاخر شخص ضعيف واللي عايز رد علي موضوع بياخد الراي الصح . ربنا معاكي


----------



## ميريت (3 يونيو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> *فعلا يا رامى الكرامة مهمة جدا جدا جدا يعتبر الكرامة دى عنصر اساسي والحب عنصر اساسي لان من غير حب الانسان مش يعيش بس فى حاجة لو الكرامة على حساب الحب ماشي لكن الحب على حساب الكرامة لا والف لاء الكرامة مهمه لدا الطرفين ولد او بنت بس فى حاجة لو الموضوع يستاهل أن الواحد يدوس على الكرامة شوية بسيطة علشان المركب تمشي ماشي بس تنزل درجة بسيطة تمشي المركب لكن مش يتنازل عنها خالص*
> 
> *هو الرد كبير بس انا حبيت اكتب الجزء دة لان بصراحة الاخوة الاعضاء قالوا كتير قوى وكلام صح وكلام غلط وكلام محايد*
> 
> ...


 

عندك حق يا هيما انه الحب حاجه اساسي والكرامه حاجه اساسي
بس كل حاجه لها نسبه
ومقدرش احط حاجه مطلقه امشي عليها طول حياتي
كل موقف له رد فعل معين
بيختلفف عن موقف تاني
بس دا كل الي اقدر اقوله ليك


وايه ياعم موضوع البوسه دا احنا صعايده انا ممكن ادفن صاحيه فيها


----------



## ميريت (3 يونيو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> *فعلا يا رامى الكرامة مهمة جدا جدا جدا يعتبر الكرامة دى عنصر اساسي والحب عنصر اساسي لان من غير حب الانسان مش يعيش بس فى حاجة لو الكرامة على حساب الحب ماشي لكن الحب على حساب الكرامة لا والف لاء الكرامة مهمه لدا الطرفين ولد او بنت بس فى حاجة لو الموضوع يستاهل أن الواحد يدوس على الكرامة شوية بسيطة علشان المركب تمشي ماشي بس تنزل درجة بسيطة تمشي المركب لكن مش يتنازل عنها خالص*
> 
> *هو الرد كبير بس انا حبيت اكتب الجزء دة لان بصراحة الاخوة الاعضاء قالوا كتير قوى وكلام صح وكلام غلط وكلام محايد*
> 
> ...


 


عندك حق يا هيما

انا معاك انه الحب اساسي والكرامه اساسيومينفعش انه اختار حاجه مطلقه منهم وبس
واضحي بالباقي 

اسيب الموقف هو الي يحدد لانه مينفعش اقول حاجه مطلقه هي دي
والباقي لاء
فيه مواقف لو حكمت فيها هلقي الكرامه هي الي هتكون اساسي
وفيه مواقف المفروض اضحي شويه عشان المركب تمشي علي رايك

لكن مفيش حاجه مطلقه الموقف هو الي بيحكم
شكرا ليك يا هيما علي ردك
بس ايه موضوع البوسه دي
انا اهلي صعايده وممكن يدفنوني صاحيه

​


----------



## ميريت (3 يونيو 2006)

zosima قال:
			
		

> ميرسي يا مرمر علي اهتمامك بانك قراتي الرد بتاعي .. كل اللي عايز اقولة ودا راي ان لما نحب ناخد راي حد ناخد الراي اللي يفدنا يعني مش اسال انت كنت هاتعمل اية . واقصد بكدة ان لو ردي كان مثالي او صعب شوية بس لازم ارد كدة مقدرش اقول هعمل انا اية دا مايفدش لاني في الاخر شخص ضعيف واللي عايز رد علي موضوع بياخد الراي الصح . ربنا معاكي


 

انت بتقول ايه يا رفيق طبعا لازم اقري الموضوع والرود 
والموضوع دا مطروح للمناقشه يا روقه وكل واحد يحط رايه
وبطل كلام العبط بتاعك دا لحسن هرفدك من شغلك وانت عارف:t32:


----------



## ميريت (3 يونيو 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> *ههههههههههه*
> *الموضوع بتاع ميريت ياهيما مش بتاعي*


 


مبسوط ياخويا اوي وتضحك وبقك من هنا لهنا


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (3 يونيو 2006)

موضوع مهم
ورأيى ان الكرامة اهم  شئ ..وهذا الرد ميفرقش من بنت او ولد لانهم فى النهاية بنى آدمين ..
وبعدين الشخص اللى يهين كرامتى يبقى ميستاهل اننا نضيع معاه لحظة واحدة..

الكرامة ..الكرامة ..الكرامة ...

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 يونيو 2006)

*الموضوع محير جدااا يا مرمر

بس في الغالب بختار كرامتي لانها عندي فوق كل شئ *


----------



## hima85222 (3 يونيو 2006)

بصراحة أنا اسف يا ميرت لان انا افتكرتك ولد دى نقطة من ناحية البوسة وبجد اسف مرة تانى وبسحبها 

أما بالنسبة لردك فهو حلو جدا جدا

وبجد الموضوع حلو كتير لان بيعالج حاجات كتير

وبشكر رامى  و zosima على الرد بتاعوا الحلو اللى فية نقاط حلوة

وأنت يا هوت شكلك مجروح جرح كبير هى ستوتة سابيتك ولا اية شكلها حست انك بتلزقاهلى فا زعلت كل دة يا هجرنى


----------



## Coptic Man (3 يونيو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> بصراحة أنا اسف يا ميرت لان انا افتكرتك ولد دى نقطة من ناحية البوسة وبجد اسف مرة تانى وبسحبها



:new6: :new6: :new6: 

بامانة انتا تحفة يا هيما 

انا فطست من الضحك لما شوفت ردك

:new6: :new6: :new6: 

دي علشانك يا هيما

:love45:  :love45: 

:new6:​


----------



## hima85222 (3 يونيو 2006)

*مرسي خالص يا هوت بس بجد صدقنى اسف يا ميرت مش قاصدى خالص بجد*


----------



## ميريت (4 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> موضوع مهم
> 
> ورأيى ان الكرامة اهم شئ ..وهذا الرد ميفرقش من بنت او ولد لانهم فى النهاية بنى آدمين ..
> وبعدين الشخص اللى يهين كرامتى يبقى ميستاهل اننا نضيع معاه لحظة واحدة..​
> ...


 



علي فكره ممكن تنخ عشان المركب تمشي
علي راي هيما
انا من ردك متاكده انك متحطتش ف موقف يجرح كرامتك خالص
بس صدقني مهما كنت بتقول كدا
لو اتحطيت ف موقف وبقيت عند مفترق طرق
ممكن تستغني عن كرامتك لو الموقف مش مشتاهل
انك تضحي بالانسان دا
ولو مكنش الكرامه المجروحه اجرحت جرح عميق​


----------



## ميريت (4 يونيو 2006)

*



الموضوع محير جدااا يا مرمر

بس في الغالب بختار كرامتي لانها عندي فوق كل شئ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

اوكاي يا مينا رايك يحترم*


----------



## ميريت (4 يونيو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> > > بصراحة أنا اسف يا ميرت لان انا افتكرتك ولد دى نقطة من ناحية البوسة وبجد اسف مرة تانى وبسحبها
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## ميريت (7 يونيو 2006)

*كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،،*

*كرامتك*
*وقلبك*
*مشاعرك*
*هتختار ايه*


----------



## artamisss (7 يونيو 2006)

انا  هاختار المشاعر  لانى للاسف ممكن ادوس على كرامتى  علشان  مشاعرى


----------



## ميرنا (7 يونيو 2006)

*كرامتى كان الاول مشاعرى وقلبى بس دلوقت كرامتى اولا ثم اولا ثم اولا*


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يونيو 2006)

*علي فكرة ممكن كنا نضيف للموضوع القديم استبيان وننقله هنا*


----------



## artamisss (8 يونيو 2006)

انا بقول كدة يا مونه


----------



## ميريت (8 يونيو 2006)

انا حاولت اعمل كدا بس معرفتش
اصلي لسه جديده ف الكار


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (8 يونيو 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> علي فكره ممكن تنخ عشان المركب تمشي
> 
> علي راي هيما
> انا من ردك متاكده انك متحطتش ف موقف يجرح كرامتك خالص
> ...


 

*اذا كان الموقف مش مستاهل طبعا مش هاضحى بالحب ..*
*لكن انا بتكلم عن ان الموقف جامد فعلا ويمس كرامتى ..طبعا هابعد عن الشخص فورا حفاظا على كرامتى .. لانى اساسا لو اتنازلت مرة هايتعود منى على كده .. يعنى لو داس على كرامتى مرة وانا جيت على نفسى عشان بحبه هايتكرر الموقف عادى ومش هايحس بيا اساسا..*

*شكرا لكى*
*أختك / ناردين*


----------



## ميريت (10 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> *اذا كان الموقف مش مستاهل طبعا مش هاضحى بالحب ..*
> *لكن انا بتكلم عن ان الموقف جامد فعلا ويمس كرامتى ..طبعا هابعد عن الشخص فورا حفاظا على كرامتى .. لانى اساسا لو اتنازلت مرة هايتعود منى على كده .. يعنى لو داس على كرامتى مرة وانا جيت على نفسى عشان بحبه هايتكرر الموقف عادى ومش هايحس بيا اساسا..*
> 
> *شكرا لكى*
> *أختك / ناردين*


 


ايوه يا ناردين ماهو برده مش هتعدي الموقف كدا من غير وقفه وزعله وشده ودن
بس هتعديه برضه مش هتضحي دا قصدي​


----------



## ميريت (12 يونيو 2006)

دا رد جالي ع الميل علي الموضوع
وحبيت اضيفه للاراء

*عزيزي مرمر*
*ان كانت الكرامة تحدد قيمة الفرد فهي خسارة *
*وان كان القلب يحدد معنى الانسان فهي خسارة ايضا *
*قد تتساءل كيف هذا ؟ *
*يقول المسيح ما نفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه *
*قال لي احد الاصدقاء .... حب بدون كرامة لاينفع*
*الكرامة والقلب هما شيئان مكمل احدهما الاخر ليس من الواجب فصلهما *
*  , عن بعض .. ولكن ..  من الواجب ان يكون لي حدود التصرف بهما *
*اي حدود التصرف مع .. الاهل .. مع الحبيب .. مع الصديق او العدو *
*مع كل هؤلاء انا لي حدود في التصرف .. لكي احفظ كرامتي لنفسي *
*واحفظ ذاتي لقلبي *
* ان كنت تريد راءي فهذا هو *​ 

*                      عاشقة النمور *
 *سحر*


----------



## Fadie (17 أغسطس 2006)

شىء جميل جدا ان احنا نختار الكرامة و ندوس على اى حاجة تانية و ننسى اى وقت جميل عشناه

شىء رائع جدا لما اى حد يضربنى بالالم اقوله ربنا يسامحك و لما الانسان اللى بحبه يضربنى بالالم اقول كرامتى

شىء لا يوصف فعلا اننا ننفذ تعاليم المسيح مع المسلميين و مع اقرب انسان لينا نقول كرامتى

شىء خرافى جدا اننا نضيع اى حاجة لمجرد غلطة تكون غير مقصودة او حتى مقصودة ممكن نسامح اى حد تانى لو عملها لكن اقرب انسان لينا لاء نقول كرامتى

فعلا الكرامة شىء رائع


----------



## jim_halim (11 مارس 2007)

قلبي و مشاعري 

و بصراحة مش عارف أكتب تعليق مقنع ( يقنعني أنا شخصياً ) عن سبب الأختيار ده .. 

بس هي كده ..  
​


----------



## الياس جمال (12 مارس 2007)

سلام ونعمة المسيح  
اختي العزيزة انما اخترن قلبي ولكن لم يعجبي هذا الرد ولكن هو اقرب الى قلبي 
انا سوف اضحي بكول كرامتي لاجل سيدي وحبيب المسيح 
لان المسيح قال (ابن الانسان جاء ليخدم ليساء ليخدم )
وهي الشغل منشان انوصل الها لزم اندوس على الكرامة تبعيتنا 
               امين


----------



## dream2010 (12 مارس 2007)

لما كنت بختار قلبى ومشاعرى كان الناس فكرينوا ضعف منى ولكن الآن اختار كرامتى كى احيا سعيده.


----------



## منزيكرت (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

الكرامة جسم هلامي ينطوي تحته الإنسان
فإن الله كرمنا فعيب علينا أن نهين أنفسنا
{ ولقد كرمنا بني آدم }


تحيتي


----------



## micheal_jesus (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

شكرا على الموضوع الحلو دة : ​انا فى وجة نظرى الشخصية ان الحب مفيهوش كرامة بالمعنى المعروف عندنا بس فية كرامة من نوع تانى 
والكرامة دية هى احترام كل طرف للطرف الاخر هى دية الحاجة الاساسية  لان احترام الشخص للشخص الاخر سوف يدفعة بالتى الى احترامة​.

مـــــايــــــــــــــكــــــــــــل​


----------



## losivertheprince (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

*ياجماعة الموضوع بسيط خالص الله لاجل محبته طأطأ اعلي السموات ونزل اي تنازل عن كرامته الالهيه متخذآ صورة عبد طبعآ الله لم يترك لاهوته ولكن ارتضي ان يهان ويعلق علي خشبة ( ملعون من علق علي خشبه ) 
من اجل الحب لبني البشر لانه يحبنا جميعآ فمن اجل الحب الهادف بلا تصنعات ولا احاسيس كاذبة ولا هدف سوي الحب فهو اذن اهم من الكرامه .... لانها في اوقات كثيرة قد تتعلق بالغرور ابشري المعروف ( انا لا كرامتي في اي حد - ازاي انا كرامتي متسحمش بكده - لا طبعآ وانا اهين كرامتي ازاي ) لكن امحبه هي اهم ركن من اركان المسيحيه وهي الشجرة الرئيسيه التي يتفرع منها جميع المبادئ الاخري الجميلة التي تعلمناها من المسيح .. قد يكون عدوي قد اهانني ... ولكني اكسبه بحبي له وليس بكرامتي التي قد تقف كحجر عثرة بيني وبينه .. وبس*​


----------



## fadia2005 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

اخي حقا ان صديق عديم االقلب ولكن الفتاة هي الربحه من هذا لانها لم تخسر كرمتها بل حبها تذكر ان الله 
يعمل بنا ما يشاء وهو يعرف ما هو خير لنا


----------



## mena eldehabie (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تختار*

لكى نبدا الموضوع بصراحة يجب ان نعترف جميعا انة عندما يتحدث القلب فان الكرامة والعقل وكل شى يتوقف بداخلك ولايعمل الا قلبك 
لذلك انا لا اجد احد وجوه المقارنة بين الكرامة والقلب او المشاعر !!
لانة اذا تذوقت معن الحب الحقيقى لن تجد مكان للكرامة 
ولذلك نزل يسوع واهين وصلب من اجل حبة لك ولى ولجميعنا!


----------



## fadia2005 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

كيف لا يوجد فرق بين الكرمه والقلب يوجد لان من فقد كرمته لا يحترمه الناس


----------



## Kiril (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

كرامة البني ادم غالية برضه
ازاي الواحد يرفع راسه لو حد هز كرامته و ثقته في نفسه
الحب بيروح ويجي


----------



## fadia2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

اني اوفق معك يا اخي اذا فقد الانسان كرمته لم يبق له شيء


----------



## safsofeh (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تختار*

[SIZE="[COLOR="Lime"]ld:[/COLOR]


----------



## safsofeh (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تختار*

موضوعك رائع يا رامي بس الصراحة او بالنسبة الي قلبي ممكن اخسره مع شخص ومشاعري ادوس عليها لتستمر الحياة لكن صدقا عند كرامتي لن ادوس عليها او اسمح لاي كان بالتساهل بها لانها تثبت وجودي وانسانيتي وفي وقتنا هاد لازملك كرامه لتعرف تعيش بين البشر


----------



## fadia2005 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تختار*

:t25:هذا كلام صح اي انسان يصتطيع ان يتجهل كل شيء الا المس في كرمته


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

*ميرت قبل اي حاجه اشكرك بجد علي موضوعك لانه جميل وواقعي والاراء اختلفت فيه كتيرررررر*
*الحب تتضحيه انا معاكي بس تنضحيه لحد فين لازم يكون التضحيه بنسبه معينه دي اولا*
*ثانيا:هل  الموقف يستاهل التضحيه*
*ثالثا:هل الشخص اللي معاه الموضوع يستاهل انك تتضحي عشانه*
*وارجو الرد      ميرسي*​


----------



## monlove (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

*موضوع جميل *


----------



## fadia2005 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تختا*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرت قبل اي حاجه اشكرك بجد علي موضوعك لانه جميل وواقعي والاراء اختلفت فيه كتيرررررر*
> *الحب تتضحيه انا معاكي بس تنضحيه لحد فين لازم يكون التضحيه بنسبه معينه دي اولا*
> *ثانيا:هل  الموقف يستاهل التضحيه*
> *ثالثا:هل الشخص اللي معاه الموضوع يستاهل انك تتضحي عشانه*
> *وارجو الرد      ميرسي*​



حق معك قبل ان يقبل الانسان على نفسه الاهانه عليه ان يكون وثق ان الانسان الذي اهانه يستحق التضحيه leasantr


----------



## girl of my lord (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

سلام ونعمه
ان يمكن كلامي ده بيتعارض مع موضوعك لكن انا راي ان الانسان بدون كرامه لا يكن له قيمه في الحياه فالكرامه فوق كل شئ حتي القلب لان لو انت ضحيتي بكرامتك حتي مع اللي تحبيه سوف هيكرر نفس الموقف تاني


----------



## fadia2005 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

لايوجد حب بدون كرمه


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

الحب مفهوش كرمه:yahoo:


----------



## fadia2005 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

الكرمه هي منبع لكون الانسان ما نفع الانسان بدون كرمه


----------



## caro/كارو (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

عندما تضحى بكرامتك من اجل صديق ويتكرر هذا الموضوع فأنك تضع كرامتك فى المقام الاول هذا رأى لان انا جربت الموضوع ده قبل كده


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

الاختيار صعب بجد 
فالكرامة شىء مهم للانسان... يعنى مينفعش الواحد يفقد كرامته
حتى ولو من اجل حبيب
والحب والمشاعر شىء اهم... فالانسان بدون مشاعر او حب لا يسوى شىء
بجد اختيار صعب اوى
بس لو حصل معايا موقف وكان المفروض اختار بين المشاعر والكرامة 
أكيد هختار المشاعر والحب... لان المشاعر دى يمكن تكون الحقيقة الوحيدة فى حياة الشخص
فالحب ليس فيه كرامة بين المحبين..وهذا هو معنى الحب
تحياتى ​


----------



## عزت نبيه (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

الكرامة و القلب و المشاعر ثلاثة فى اطار واحد اى لا ينفع التفرقة بينهم


----------



## shahed_2006 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كرامتك ،،،، وقلبك ،،مشاعرك،،، ماذا تخت&#1575*

اذا الحب ضعف امام الحبيب فلا كرامة امام الحب ام اذاكان الكرامة فى الحب فلا يوجد حب بختسر الحب ضعف والكرامة قوى فمن كان يحب فهو بلا كرامة


----------

